

Urban Engines launches transit app with x-ray and offline maps/search/routing - danzheng
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/10/urban-engines/

======
giants2k
Really like the xray view for direction and to find the bus stops. How do you
make the overlay tracks the orientation well? Do you use both compass and
accelerometer? I can see myself using this a lot during baseball season.

~~~
danzheng
we use all the sensors on the device, including compass and accelerometer.
This is only possible because we built our own end-to-end mapstack for mobile.

------
digiru
I just downloaded this app. It's great! I love this app.

------
beawulf
Diggin it :)

